# My day at the mud flats with coldwater diver



## riverdiver (Mar 7, 2018)

Had my first experience digging for bottles in a tidal mudflat with coldwater diver last week. Only found one intact bottle and it is a tiny 1-1/4" flask, looks like a perfume or sample bottle with a checkered pattern in the glass. Also recovered a marble, Victorian Brooch and two early necks, one from an onion bottle and the other I thought from a chestnut but on closer inspection of the swirls in the glass maybe it was a Midwestern.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 8, 2018)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 9, 2018)

That outing must have been fun.  That little diamond-pattern bottle would look good with my tiny collection of such bottles.  Sell? Trade?


​


----------



## sandchip (Mar 10, 2018)

Hard to say from the transition to the shoulder facing front, but the piece on the left looks like possibly a shaft and globe.  What an amazing spot with the age, variety and rarity of the stuff to come out of there!


----------



## riverdiver (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't mind parting with the little guy Harry especially since you have others, it should be displayed with family!
send an email to riverdiver@hotmail.com c/o Matt Cox


----------



## riverdiver (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks sandchip, the variety of finds is amazing, every time the tide goes out fresh stuff is to be eyeballed or dug. I wanted to dive it during high tide until I found out this is one of the City of Portsmouth's sewage overflow spots during high rains, might make for some stinky digging and I am no friend of the finless brown trout...


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 15, 2018)

riverdiver said:


> I am no friend of the finless brown trout...




LOL never heard that expression!


----------

